# JD Baler Variable Core Option



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking at buying a new JD 469 and was curious if the variable core feature was an option that I should consider putting on the baler. Any thoughts?


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't know of anyone that has ever had it....


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

I have seen a few advertised with them, but I don't know anyone that has it either.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

We have a Gehl 2580 that has pretty much the same thing only have changed it from base setting a couple of times when hay was borderline dry and trying to beat weather. Really nothing I would pay a lot extra for.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

A friend has one with 20,000 bales through it. He has described their use of the feature as "we played with it a couple of times."


----------



## Flacer22 (Oct 31, 2009)

Mine has it and as mentioned in another thread I put it on as when I first got it bales were so dense one guy I sell hay to couldn't even pick them up and with previous baler he was able to just fine. In the small amount I've used it you can tell a difference between it in use and not its alot easier to stab and pick up bales with it on and it seems to make a noticeable difference in density of core. As I sell all my hay and most people I sell to don't have large tractors I use it to make the bales lighter. It was 350 bucks added on so figured for the money and being able to control it I thought it was worth it been one decision on that baler I've been happy with. If your feeding your own hay I see no reason to have it as you I'm sure don't care of your bales are really tight.

One thing my dealer mentiend that I don't have any experience with is that in straw or pure alfalfa I guess it can come in handy for making cores eaiser to start and pick up.in field idk I don't bale either of those but dealer here listed some reasons guys around here have them on balers.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks, I appreciate all of the comments so far. Please keep them coming.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Flacer22 said:


> I use it to make the bales lighter. It was 350 bucks added on so figured for the money and being able to control it I thought it was worth it been one decision on that baler I've been happy with. If your feeding your own hay I see no reason to have it as you I'm sure don't care of your bales are really tight.


Instead of soft core attachment for lighter bales why don't you just lower baliing pressure on the belts while baling so as to have lighter/less tight bales?


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

It is not necessarily for a lighter bale but to help starting the bale in tough conditions. I'm not certain what conditions it would take to make a new 469 have trouble starting a bale. On my older baler, short, super dry (rotor combine) straw or really dry second cut fescue that was less than 12" tall or so would give me fits from time to time. Lowering engine RPM's at the start of the bale would typically solve the problem.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

I have been told that some people that tub grind their hay prefer soft core bales because they don't plug up the grinder like some bales with a tight core.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

The variable core especially helps a lot in wet hay 20% and above it'll help keep it from wrapping around the starter roller also in very dry hay or straw it'll help it build a core fast without making it into a saw dust like consistency. In straw I've actually had it crumble and fall through the belts land on top of pickup and plug it. In wet hay the variable core kit is a lil cheaper to try than a high moisture kit will be on a Deere.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Another thought is you can change the size of core until the belts re tighten as most your hay isn't in the core it can make them much easier to spear and move.


----------

